# Anyone Cut Off ISP and Use Seatpost



## portland_matt (Nov 7, 2010)

I have a 2011 Wilier Cento Uno (size XL) and I have the need to travel semi-often with it (5-10 times per year), but it's impossible to squeeze the bike into a travel case with the ISP. Wilier makes note that you can easily cut off the ISP and use a standard 31.6mm seatpost but before even really considering this, I wanted to get the group's collective wisdom on doing such a thing since. I'm a big guy, 6'3" 220lbs and have been very happy with the stiffness of the ISP but don't have anything else to compare it to. Are all seat posts going to be less-stiff or less-firm than the ISP? What do you guys think?


----------



## Erion929 (Jun 10, 2010)

If you get no responses, call Mani at TwoHubs.com 1-877-480-2453

They have racing experience, sell, fix, and ride Wiliers...


----------

